# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Naxos Windsurfing - Greece is Awesome

## flaka_malakka

Alloah DAILYDOSERS,

letztes Jahr war ich ein halbes Jahr in Griechenland auf der cycladen Insel Naxos. Habe dort als Windsurf-Instruktor gearbeitet. Nun studiere ich Medien & Entertainment Management. Dafr musste ich ein YouTube Video erstellen. Natrlich habe ich dafr das Video-Material von Griechenland genommen. Um die volle Punktzahl fr das Video-Projekt zu erreichen bentige ich 1.000 Klicks. Also wenn ihr euch das Video anschaut wrdet ihr mir sehr helfen. Und Falls ihr Kritik oder Feedback habt, gerne hier posten

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usKIBzGg5Rg

Vielen Dank & Hang Loose,

Jan

----------

